# The Chicken thread



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Today I have been mostly buying chickens.They are lush.

We have a Rhode Island Red called Muffin,a Copperneck called Paxo and a Leghorn called Mayo.How many others keep chickens these days and do you have any nifty tricks or tips?

And of course get those pics up..mine are to follow!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got about 100lb of chicken in my freezer


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

This is my Leghorn he is called Foghorn :flrt:


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Ohhhh Meko..trust you its always chicken tonight in your house!!!
Ralfers they are really nice but Ruby is most impressed..or hungry Im not sure which!


----------



## RALFERS08 (Apr 9, 2008)

nikki_j said:


> Ohhhh Meko..trust you its always chicken tonight in your house!!!
> Ralfers they are really nice but Ruby is most impressed..or hungry Im not sure which!


 
Aww bless her i bet she is hungry though, what a fine feast they would make :mf_dribble:

Off topic i know but have you ever thought of getting yourself one of those bloody huge sigs made that take up half a page everytime you post?? :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

these are for the dogs.. i've got none for me


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Poor Meko...have you tried eating party rings?.. I have a few if ya want one.......... or six


No Ralfers I havent do you think I should get someone to make me one? Your'e just jealous cos the voices want to talk to me


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wrong forum surely this should be in other pets and exotics???


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 10 chickens.
3 little Pekin Bantams - Betty, Wilma and Matilda.
6 various Hybrids - Bessie, Ethel, Billina, Martha, Mavis and Moulty.
1 Black Rock - Babs.

Billina is my favourite as she's a nice gold colour and always the first to come over and eat out of your hand. Betty and Wilma are NEVER far apart and are nicknamed "The twins".


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we have lots 
I have Pekin, Belgian and sebrights hatching at the moment, pekins and an orpington just being hardened off ready to go to the farm and lots of different breeds at the farm already


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

We'll be getting ours in September when we move into the new house.... We're planning on getting some ex-battery hens, so if anyone has experience of those that would be great - did start a thread about it, but nobody replied :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have just four little nankins, three are boys and wont be staying i'll be keeping the girl and finding her some interestingly coloured little friends.

(that last bit almost sounds racist)

I dunno what i am getting i'd like to find silver sebrights but they will all be bantams.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

By wohic at 2010-05-28

This mornings hatchlings, 3 silver sebrights and a range of belguim bantams


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 300 plus Chickens.
Lots of rare breeds aswell.

Funny how people start a thread asking if anyone keeps chickens and yet we have had a thread going for quite a while now. But people can't be bothered to check so yet another thread is started.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This one was started in Off Topic and got moved last night, which was a bit strange as when it was moved there was only one post that was actually about pet chickens.... the rest were all about eating them.


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Its all good in the world of off topic lol.


Mine are pretty nervous and Im hoping to get them calm enough to wander without bolting everytime I go near.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Mine follow me round EVERYWHERE! I mean they are too friendly, no fear at all. They will litrally dive on me if I bend over to pick something up, they will come running and some will jump on my back. 

We have ours as purebred flocks for breeding, Laying Flock and Meat Flock.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

The 'Chicken' and other farm animal thread that has already been set up by the way.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...self-sufficient-thread-including-rearing.html


Chickens are Farm animals and are covered by the same laws in farming. 
Those who don't know these things should not be keeping chickens in my opinion.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> The 'Chicken' and other farm animal thread that has already been set up by the way.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...self-sufficient-thread-including-rearing.html
> 
> ...


ah but this could be a chicken exclusive thread


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

wohic said:


> ah but this could be a chicken exclusive thread


 
and for some reason, I doubt that greatly.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> The 'Chicken' and other farm animal thread that has already been set up by the way.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...self-sufficient-thread-including-rearing.html
> 
> ...


I tried reading through that, but there's a lot of non-chicken based stuff in there too... I thought if I asked specifically about ex-battery chickens elsewhere it wouldn't get lost so to speak....

Except it did because nobody replied!! :lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Em_J said:


> I tried reading through that, but there's a lot of non-chicken based stuff in there too... I thought if I asked specifically about ex-battery chickens elsewhere it wouldn't get lost so to speak....
> 
> Except it did because nobody replied!! :lol2:


 
well, google is an amazing thing cause if you type in ex battery chickens, you get the details of all the trusts who deal with them. 

Or, now this is a big one. Try joining a Poultry Forum!!!


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> well, google is an amazing thing cause if you type in ex battery chickens, you get the details of all the trusts who deal with them.
> 
> Or, now this is a big one. Try joining a Poultry Forum!!!


We're already registered with the local trust and have our names down I just wondered if anyone on the forum had any tips to share, since a lot of people seem to keep chickens....

No need to be sarcastic, if you're going by that token then is this whole "other pets and exotics" forum really necessary on a reptile website?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Em_J said:


> We're already registered with the local trust and have our names down I just wondered if anyone on the forum had any tips to share, since a lot of people seem to keep chickens....
> 
> No need to be sarcastic, if you're going by that token then is this whole "other pets and exotics" forum really necessary on a reptile website?


They'll look awful, have lots of feathers missing and most likely be scared shitless!
You'll need to keep them inside a chicken "house" :lol2: for about 2 days and nights, then let them out or else they tend to go a bit psychitzo!
Oh, by the way, if you don't have a sectioned bit of garden they will destroy the whole garden within about a week! Any specific questions? :2thumb:


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> They'll look awful, have lots of feathers missing and most likely be scared shitless!
> You'll need to keep them inside a chicken "house" :lol2: for about 2 days and nights, then let them out or else they tend to go a bit psychitzo!
> Oh, by the way, if you don't have a sectioned bit of garden they will destroy the whole garden within about a week! Any specific questions? :2thumb:


Garden consists of a square of nothing at the moment, so not much of a problem, although we do plan to section a bit off anyway.

Do you have some? Mainly I'm concerned about the fact that they'll not have a clue what ANYTHING is!! I'm just wondering how much you actually have to teach them to do... Also since they don't tend to last very long (from what I've read) we're planning on getting some "proper" laying pullets after they've established - is it going to be easy to introduce them?


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Em_J said:


> Garden consists of a square of nothing at the moment, so not much of a problem, although we do plan to section a bit off anyway.
> 
> Do you have some? Mainly I'm concerned about the fact that they'll not have a clue what ANYTHING is!! I'm just wondering how much you actually have to teach them to do... Also since they don't tend to last very long we're planning on getting some "proper" laying pullets after they've established - is that going to be easy to do?


Some chickens can be damn cheeky! You'll want some good chickenwire attatched well to wooden poles dug into the ground so it's sturdy, the plastic covered seems to be the bast as if they bite at it it can potentially damage their beaks and, although rare, i've seem some pretty nasty injuries from it before :gasp:

All the rescue chickens i've had experience with begin off rather frightened and not very energetic. This is why we tended to leave them in their coop for a few days so they can get used to having a bigger space that they would've had in the farms. Then after a few days letting them out isn't such a shock but don't force them out, open the coop and let them make their own way out in their own time. Some stay in the coop for another day until their confident enough so don't worry about that 

Some find it hard to walk as the muscles in their legs haven't had to do much, or any, work atall. This shouldn't be much of a problem as only 2 i've known of have ever not been able to walk again. It's just quite a slow progress. There will also be a pecking order, one will most likely be bullied more than others but to be honest that's the same with nearly every other kind of "group" birds such as ducks aswell. Keep an eye on it but it should be fine. When they start to lay keeping the egg shells, crushing them up and mixing this in with their food will help keep the egg shells of the laid eggs hard because it aids with the laying process : victory:

They last quite well really, some have quite frail bodies from being cooped up and don't last too long from exertion of themselves but really, they don't seem to do too badly :2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Em_J said:


> Garden consists of a square of nothing at the moment, so not much of a problem, although we do plan to section a bit off anyway.
> 
> Do you have some? Mainly I'm concerned about the fact that they'll not have a clue what ANYTHING is!! I'm just wondering how much you actually have to teach them to do... Also since they don't tend to last very long (from what I've read) we're planning on getting some "proper" laying pullets after they've established - is it going to be easy to introduce them?



They learn all on their own, it will take days if not a week or so before they venture outside in most cases, but once they do their natural behavior will start to show, they will sunbathe, scratch about etc and soon become tame and mob you for food. they are very rewarding and as you will get them at aprox 18 months you could end up with them for a good few years, we have some 7 year old chooks still scratching about.
when you first get them you may find you will get eggs for a week or so but then they will stop while they moult out and become proper looking chickens . I would recommend you get some cider vinegar to add to their water to help boost their immune system and just give them an all round health boost


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for those tips :2thumb:

Have either of you found they just drop eggs wherever they happen to be? And do they start to use nest boxes on their own? I'd heard sometimes they need a little bit of coaxing to use the nest boxes.... Is a specific ex-batt food really necessary?

I can't think of anything more satisfying than the prospect of getting the girls going again!


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Em_J said:


> is this whole "other pets and exotics" forum really necessary on a reptile website?


Heh, I've always wondered that too, despite visiting here on a daily basis.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Em_J said:


> Thanks for those tips :2thumb:
> 
> Have either of you found they just drop eggs wherever they happen to be? And do they start to use nest boxes on their own? I'd heard sometimes they need a little bit of coaxing to use the nest boxes.... Is a specific ex-batt food really necessary?
> 
> I can't think of anything more satisfying than the prospect of getting the girls going again!


They will most likely lay in the boxes... i think out of the lot i've had experience with only a few have decided to lay wherever they want to... unless you seriously don't want them dropping in random places then i'd just leave it : victory:
Nah, ex-batt food is a bit of a con tbh. Layers pellet, good grain mixes and potato skins/left over veg and crushed egg shells will all get eaten by them. You don't even have to buy the ready-mix chicken food. It tends to be cheaper if you buy in bulk and then mix it yourself but then space can be a factor most of the time :?


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> Nah, ex-batt food is a bit of a con tbh. Layers pellet, good grain mixes and potato skins/left over veg and crushed egg shells will all get eaten by them. You don't even have to buy the ready-mix chicken food. It tends to be cheaper if you buy in bulk and then mix it yourself but then space can be a factor most of the time :?


Thought as much - will see nearer the time what we can get locally wrt food, we do have a big shed though, so hopefully storage will not be a problem...


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Funny how people start a thread asking if anyone keeps chickens and yet we have had a thread going for quite a while now. But people can't be bothered to check so yet another thread is started.





Pimperella said:


> The 'Chicken' and other farm animal thread that has already been set up by the way.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...self-sufficient-thread-including-rearing.html
> 
> ...





Pimperella said:


> well, google is an amazing thing cause if you type in ex battery chickens, you get the details of all the trusts who deal with them.
> 
> Or, now this is a big one. Try joining a Poultry Forum!!!



Seriously, what the hell is wrong with you? Do you have some kind of personality disorder where you can't be civil to another human being?

Considering the other Thread isn't called "The chicken thread" and is about self-sufficiency, what is the harm in this thread? A moderator had already posted on it, so clearly it isn't a problem. Get a grip.


Em_J - Looking forward to seeing pics of potential new ex-bats in future. My boss has 3 ex-battery hens, they're awesome, they will follow me round the garden and go nuts for little treats like a few sultanas. It's amazing how much they change from scruffy little hens to big thick feathered birds!

I love my chickens already, I've only had them 11 days. They're solely pets for me, I wouldn't really mind if they stopped laying and I definitely wouldn't wanna show any or eat any! I love sitting in the run with them. It took a week for them to settle in and eat out of our hands, I love it how they come waddling over (Especially the bantams!) when they know we're bringing food.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Brat said:


> Seriously, what the hell is wrong with you? Do you have some kind of personality disorder where you can't be civil to another human being?
> 
> Considering the other Thread isn't called "The chicken thread" and is about self-sufficiency, what is the harm in this thread? A moderator had already posted on it, so clearly it isn't a problem. Get a grip.
> 
> ...


They're not all about the eggs, if they stop laying we don't mind - we'd just like a bit of variety whilst also doing a good deed for some intensively farmed chooks! I'm up for raising some meat birds, but my housemates are being a bit squeamish about it!

There are chickens in the house we're moving into already - the landlord is extending and built a private "chicken garden" to stop them getting upset! :flrt: unfortunately they'll be leaving with the current tenants....

They will all be named after old ladies as it is only right and fitting for a chicken to be called, Betty, Hortence, Gertrude or Mildred


----------



## Dazla (Dec 16, 2009)

mmm chicken and reggae reggae :notworthy:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

People fail to realise that chickens can be pets and the people that keep them aren't necessarily keeping them just for their eggs or meat. I take mine to the vet and bury them when they die just like any of my other animals. 

I have photos of my ex-battery hens here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...164-ex-battery-hens-then-now.html#post6361255

I've only had them around a year so far and they're from Home, but let me know if you have any questions


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

kitschyduck said:


> People fail to realise that chickens can be pets and the people that keep them aren't necessarily keeping them just for their eggs or meat. I take mine to the vet and *bury them when they die just like any of my other animals. *
> 
> I have photos of my ex-battery hens here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...164-ex-battery-hens-then-now.html#post6361255
> 
> I've only had them around a year so far and they're from Home, but let me know if you have any questions


I have no idea what I'd do if any of my chooks died.. As much as I'd like to bury them, I absolutely wouldn't in fear of a fox sniffing it out and taking it, then coming back for the rest of my live chooks.

I'd probably ask the Mother-in-law if I could bury it there instead, she has a bit of a cat graveyard at hers as it is. Much more dignified than just binning them


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

The one that died soon after being rescues from the battery farm is buried under the chicken run, since it stinks of chickens as it is and is the only space that isn't a flower bed in our back garden.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

kitschyduck said:


> People fail to realise that chickens can be pets and the people that keep them aren't necessarily keeping them just for their eggs or meat. I take mine to the vet and bury them when they die just like any of my other animals.
> 
> I have photos of my ex-battery hens here: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...164-ex-battery-hens-then-now.html#post6361255
> 
> I've only had them around a year so far and they're from Home, but let me know if you have any questions


They look wonderful now! Well done you! :2thumb: Can't wait to get ours!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I've just bought more eggs. The last clutch only produced one female so the boys are off to live in castor with a milionaire (i kid you not) and i'm getting more. Different breed this time....


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> I've just bought more eggs. The last clutch only produced one female so the boys are off to live in castor with a milionaire (i kid you not) and i'm getting more. Different breed this time....



Ooo what are you getting this time ? and you were on the ball with sexing I dont trust myself until they are about 12 weeks


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

These ones are growing so very quick the boys have distinctive strutting tail feathers and you can see their combs growing they also have black in their feathers and the girl doesnt have any of these things.

I spoke to the person who sent them too me and she said these are all tell tail signs of gender difference.

At pimpers recommendation i was bidding on some d'anvers blacks but i lost out so i started bidding on some partridge silkies lost those so ended up going with some black/lavendar mixed anconas. They look lovely.

Hopefully i will get at least two girls from this brood. Does heat play any part in gender during incubation???


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> These ones are growing so very quick the boys have distinctive strutting tail feathers and you can see their combs growing they also have black in their feathers and the girl doesnt have any of these things.
> 
> I spoke to the person who sent them too me and she said these are all tell tail signs of gender difference.
> 
> ...


The heat thing has been debated , but no one ever came to any conclusions so I would say no....... 
Anconas are lovely chooks , fab eggs as well.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

In these pics you can see the male and the female.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My new eggs arrived today the incubator has had mr techie fiddling with it all day so it doesnt click on and off anymore and should now behave like a pulse stat. Hes also fixed it with an alarm so that if its turned on the heat drops an alarm will sound. This is because with the nankins when the humidity went up the heatbulb blew up and no one knew about it for however long. So this is a wise precaution.

(_My other half is looking to produce these incubators to joe public for around £27 if anyone is interested._)

So nows its running to get up to heat before the eggs go in tomorrow morning and hopefully by the 22nd june we will have babies again.


----------



## nikki_j (Mar 3, 2009)

Well,the girls have settled in nicely and each have their own personalities coming through already!

When you give them the veg/potato peelings etc should I boil them first or leave them raw as I have heard both ways are the best and Im a tad confuddled.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I gave my chickens raw potato peelings last night! They have more nutrients if they're uncooked and they like them just the same 

Quite handy really, since raw potato isn't good for my snails or rat!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

nikki_j said:


> Well,the girls have settled in nicely and each have their own personalities coming through already!
> 
> When you give them the veg/potato peelings etc should I boil them first or leave them raw as I have heard both ways are the best and Im a tad confuddled.


I've always given raw.. Mine love carrot peelings best.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cor with all this lovely weather the chickls have been exploring their temp accomodation till their big enough for the avairy.

I candled the new eggs last night and looks ace looks like 4 outta 6 so far but the other two are glowing red so i will leave it a few days more before chucking them out.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

kitschyduck said:


> I gave my chickens raw potato peelings last night! They have more nutrients if they're uncooked and they like them just the same
> 
> Quite handy really, since raw potato isn't good for my snails or rat!





Brat said:


> I've always given raw.. Mine love carrot peelings best.


Raw potato may have more nutrient, but I think that's outweighed by the fact they're poisonous....


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

So i shouldnt give my chicks raw potato??


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

How much noise do your chickens make? We have been looking into getting some for ages but we dont exactly live in the middle of the country. Need to know how much they would annoy the neighbours before we got some. How long do they tend to live for? Do you get eggs on a daily basis?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cocks are very noisy in my opinion and crow all the time not just mornings which is what i was led to believe they do it all day.......

Female are relatively quiet generally they make a very quiet hummy cluck every now and again. They only time they get noisy is when they are spooked or excited by food.


----------



## russm (Aug 28, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> Cocks are very noisy in my opinion and crow all the time not just mornings which is what i was led to believe they do it all day.......
> 
> Female are relatively quiet generally they make a very quiet hummy cluck every now and again. They only time they get noisy is when they are spooked or excited by food.


Cool thanks. So I am not going to get any complaints if I just get females? (is it a problem to only keep females?) I am hoping I can give my neighbours free eggs if they put up with the noise.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

russm said:


> Cool thanks. So I am not going to get any complaints if I just get females? (is it a problem to only keep females?) I am hoping I can give my neighbours free eggs if they put up with the noise.


You need to be careful when giving people eggs. You cannot sell them unless you are licenced and if you are giving them away you need to be careful what you feed the chickens.

And i should point out i havent been around very many chickens.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> You need to be careful when giving people eggs. You cannot sell them unless you are licenced and if you are giving them away you need to be careful what you feed the chickens.
> 
> And i should point out i havent been around very many chickens.


You can sell them "farm gate" style - IE from your house or taking them into work or something, as long as they aren't graded or anything.
Chickens aren't generally noisy until they lay an egg, at which point they make a commotion before, during and after laying. Although it's short lived.

And Marina (although, going by that thread in 18+ you could be called anything from Mirium to Ethel :Na_Na_Na_Na, no you shouldn't give chooks raw potato. Technically [and legally], you shouldn't give chickens anything that has passed through your kitchen. Just make sure that potato it cooked and everything else has been kept away from other meat and washed before given.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> Raw potato may have more nutrient, but I think that's outweighed by the fact they're poisonous....


Not sure why you quoted me but I don't give mine potato peelings. They do like mashed potato though.



Marinam2 said:


> Cor with all this lovely weather the chickls have been exploring their temp accomodation till their big enough for the avairy.
> 
> I candled the new eggs last night and looks ace looks like 4 outta 6 so far but the other two are glowing red so i will leave it a few days more before chucking them out.


When are they due to hatch Marina?



russm said:


> How much noise do your chickens make? We have been looking into getting some for ages but we dont exactly live in the middle of the country. Need to know how much they would annoy the neighbours before we got some. How long do they tend to live for? Do you get eggs on a daily basis?


I only have females, 10 of them, they aren't the quietest chickens, 2 of mine are very vocal. But it's a nice noise imo. Matilda almost does a quacking noise and Moulty is the boss and often makes a noise.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Brat this new batch are due 25th June. Which is the day before the old ones leave for their new home 

Liam i haven't ever givem my chooks anything other than crumb and a few bugs and a tiny piece of cooked broccoli but its nice to know these things. I'm sure your wrong about the selling thing. I'm almost positive if you charge a fee you need a licence.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Brat this new batch are due 25th June. Which is the day before the old ones leave for their new home
> 
> Liam i haven't ever givem my chooks anything other than crumb and a few bugs and a tiny piece of cooked broccoli but its nice to know these things. I'm sure your wrong about the selling thing. I'm almost positive if you charge a fee you need a licence.


Unless the laws has changed, you can sell eggs unless you've graded them and have less than 50 birds. I believe even boxing them can count as grading them. When I give mine away I request a donation to cover the feed - not sure if it's necessary for me to do that, but I do.
As for raw peelings, I've seen a few people feed them without any getting ill, but they're still toxic. I know someone who swears by raw potato, I wouldn't risk it myself.

And to Brat, I only quoted you about it because you answered about feeding peelings raw to someone who asked about raw "veg/potato peelings". Not accusing anyone of anything.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

With regards to selling eggs. If you have a laying flock of less than 50 layers then you DO NOT NEED a licence to sell eggs from your home etc to the End user. You CAN NOT sell them to shops and cafes and such which would sell them on to the public. For that you need to be an egg packing station. You can sell quail and Duck eggs to Shops and Cafes, just not Chickens.

You can charge what you like for your eggs. I charge £1.50 per 6.
You must always use new boxes tho, unless the person buying them brings their own box or uses the same box again. But has to be to same person.

Anyone with more than 50 Poultry (chickens, ducks, geese, quails, eating pidgeons etc) must be registered with DEFRA on the poultry register.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> With regards to selling eggs. If you have a laying flock of less than 50 layers then you DO NOT NEED a licence to sell eggs from your home etc to the End user. You CAN NOT sell them to shops and cafes and such which would sell them on to the public. For that you need to be an egg packing station. You can sell quail and Duck eggs to Shops and Cafes, just not Chickens.
> 
> You can charge what you like for your eggs. I charge £1.50 per 6.
> You must always use new boxes tho, unless the person buying them brings their own box or uses the same box again. But has to be to same person.
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up Laura.
I've just registered as we have plans for new chooks and ducks, but we'll eventually get a large flock of quails for food and eggs (30-40) and with plans to hatch next season I've got a feeling we'll be over 50, so got it out of the way. Thinking of setting up the spare shed for eating birds - with a little run on the front, but got to clear it out yet.


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

Hmm I dont think I'll be feeding raw potato anymore. I only gave it to the chickens because I'd read that someone else recommended it online and already knew that it wasn't good for any of my other pets because of toxins (rats, snails, rabbit). Now I know it's the same for chickens, the potato will just go on the compost heap instead, so thanks for clearing that up


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

kitschyduck said:


> Hmm I dont think I'll be feeding raw potato anymore. I only gave it to the chickens because I'd read that someone else recommended it online and already knew that it wasn't good for any of my other pets because of toxins (rats, snails, rabbit). Now I know it's the same for chickens, the potato will just go on the compost heap instead, so thanks for clearing that up


You can always boil em up first. Chickens like a warm meal on a cold morning.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww i was right about my eggs just 4 out of 6 still the 4 are growing nicely and look huge already. Much like the last bunch so i am going to assume that these will hatch early as well.

My first clutch are going to their new home soon. I cannot believe how big they have gotton but they are loving their rabbit hutch. It makes a nice middle ground.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool my anconas started hatching this morning. One has pipped the others are showing no signs but they might be cracking through from the bottom my viewing window is incredibly small.

When i replace the water tonight i'll look. And i have also had my chickens sexed and turns out i have three girls and a boys so that kinda changes my plans for them. They will now be staying with me for a bit longer to see what range of gender i get from the anconas i'd like 4 girls so a 50/50 split would be nice. I'll have to wait and see.........does anyone know any early signs of gender difference in anconas??


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Anconas all dried out........very stunning little chicks beautiful eyes drop dead dreamy!!


----------



## saulek9 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi just reading through the tread and need to ask a question...........

Is a chicken with clipped wings capable of getting over a 6 foot fence??? i.e if I let them out the coop/run in the day time will they jump the fence and get to the main road/neighbours....

Looking to get some soon and so better ask the basics first....


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

yeah that should be fine if they have one wing clipped


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Is it cheap to get wings clipped at the vets??


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

saulek9 said:


> Hi just reading through the tread and need to ask a question...........
> 
> Is a chicken with clipped wings capable of getting over a 6 foot fence??? i.e if I let them out the coop/run in the day time will they jump the fence and get to the main road/neighbours....
> 
> Looking to get some soon and so better ask the basics first....


I am not sure if they could get over it, but whether they would is another thing altogether. Plus, it depends on what breeds they are. Very big birds like Opringtons and Cochins don't really fly, and they reckon a 2ft fence is enough to stop an unclipped cochin escaping. More flighty, light breeds like Leghorns and Cream Legbars might be more inclined to try and escape. 

All of mine (except the cochin) have a wing clipped, but I am not going to clip them again. One of my fences if 3ft 6 and they can get over it, but they don't try to, they are happy to stay in my garden. There is no road for them to get onto if they get out though. 



Marinam2 said:


> Is it cheap to get wings clipped at the vets??


It is really, really easy to do yourself, so probably no need to get the vet to do it.


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

saulek9 said:


> Hi just reading through the tread and need to ask a question...........
> 
> Is a chicken with clipped wings capable of getting over a 6 foot fence??? i.e if I let them out the coop/run in the day time will they jump the fence and get to the main road/neighbours....
> 
> Looking to get some soon and so better ask the basics first....


If they have something to go after then yes, we used to have pigeon sit on our 6ft rence and wind the hybrids up so they used to go after him and say hello to our neighbour at the same time :lol2:
They cant half jump you see. if they have everything they need in your garden you will be fine  the Banties aren't a problem.
Also you can clip the wings your self. If you spread the wing out and take a couple of inches off the first 4 flight feathers on one side, that should do the trick  But it doesn't stop them from jumping


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all, just thought I'd introduce myself on this thread.
I have been keeping chickens for the last 4-5 years, and breeding the last 2-3 years. When we first got 6 black pekins, and it just grew, and grew from there. We now concentrate on pekins mainly, and have a collection of about 200 pekins of various colours. We also have a cochin that we hatched, we only have one, because we sold our pair, and it was there last egg, so we incubated it, and it hatched. We also have 3 adult rhode islands, and 8 younger ones. As well as poultry, we have 4 ducks (2 pairs).

We keep our chickens in a huge 20m x 8m shed, and when it's nice weather they get let out. We also, in the shed have an insulated incubation room, well, it turned out not to be an incubation room, it turned out too be a rearing shed, plus a broody shed. We also have a facilities (i.e sink) in there.

This year we have hatched around 250 chicks, and what fun it's been! We've had our up's and downs, but it's been brilliant. We've stopped hatching now. By the way, we use an octagon 20dx, an octagon 40dx, and an octagon hatchmaker, oh and of course we hatched chicks under hens!

So this is a bit about my chicken keeping, hope you enjoyed the short read.

Tom


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well i'm very sad today. I booked an appointment next week for my two chooks that have lost the ability to walk to go see the vet. I fear the worst. They have used their feet now for nearly two weeks and one needs regular helping to the water bowl.

I don't know what happened they both hatched very normally and then went straight on to hay as a substrate. The one started to get wobbly and spent a bit of time on his side and then i went out one day and the other had totally collapsed???

I think it may be genetic because i havent done anything to cause it??


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Well i'm very sad today. I booked an appointment next week for my two chooks that have lost the ability to walk to go see the vet. I fear the worst. They have used their feet now for nearly two weeks and one needs regular helping to the water bowl.
> 
> I don't know what happened they both hatched very normally and then went straight on to hay as a substrate. The one started to get wobbly and spent a bit of time on his side and then i went out one day and the other had totally collapsed???
> 
> I think it may be genetic because i havent done anything to cause it??


Maybe they're just genetic f*** ups. Just happens, with most species of animals. Could be splayed legs which (among other things) comes from struggling to grip the substrate in the brooder as chicks.
Sounds like the kindest thing would be to dispatch them at this stage as if it was splayed legs they would have needed to be straightened as the time.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've been thinking about keeping chickens (again). it's a thought that keeps coming & going. literally only planning on keeping a couple, like 2 or 3. i like buff orpingtons, are they especially loud or quiet as chickens go? i know they're big so how much room would they need as a coop/run?


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

Tommy123, welcome to the thread! Do you have any pics of your cochin? We have just got one and she is fab, I adore her. 

Marinam, sorry to hear about your chicks, I hope you can sort them out. 

Teshu, I think Orpingtons are very quiet. Our cochin is pretty quiet, she does make noises, but she has a quiet 'voice'. :lol2: We have our cochin (about the same size as an Orp) in a house meant for up to ten hens with 6 other large fowl. I don't think I'd want any more birds in there, and if I had Cochins only, then 4 or 5 would be the maximum. I think they take up the room of two hens really. Run wise, I think it is meant to be 1m sq. minimum for a medium sized hen, so maybe double that for an Orp? Especially as they are inclined to get fat and lazy. We don't use our run, we just leave it open and let them free range all day. 

Here are some pics of the new arrivals, the Welsummer and the gorgeous Black Cochin. :flrt:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Second question??

As a whole bunch of you already keep chickens what makes for a better substrate in a permenant location?? Is it better to have something you can shovel in to a bin, or something solid for you to wash and scrub?

I know chickens like to scratch and dust bath these needs will be provided for.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Second question??
> 
> As a whole bunch of you already keep chickens what makes for a better substrate in a permenant location?? Is it better to have something you can shovel in to a bin, or something solid for you to wash and scrub?
> 
> I know chickens like to scratch and dust bath these needs will be provided for.


I'm pleased with gravel, which I can hose down. Although I'm thinking of concreting it then putting a bale of straw in and raking it up as I need to, for that though I'm going to need a solid roof on all of the run - which we're also extending another 5 feet (to 26 feet or so).
I'm thinking straw as it would be better for the chickens to scratch up and root around in.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mine will have a solid waterproof roof as i may end up keeping other avairy birds in there too.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Mine will have a solid waterproof roof as i may end up keeping other avairy birds in there too.


The choice is yours then lol The smaller the run the easier it is to shovel all the substrate. That's why I didn't go for wood chips as shovelling 250sqf of wood chips is going to take much longer than hosing gravel down and much more expensive, in the long run, too.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Mine are just straight onto the garden (Now just a patch of soil with dead grass, big rocks and twigs/leaves off the trees and bushes etc) They have a bit of hay all over too. I just rake the whole lot and pile it next to the compost bin ready to go in there.. Which they scratch up again and before I know it I need to rake it again lol.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Midori - I'll try and get some up for you tomorrow.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

A nice chicken based story 
Mum was in the walled garden a couple of days ago and heard cheeping, thinking a young turkey poult had got in to the drive she went to investigate, when she walked though the gate coming down the barn steps (to the grain store so external steps) was one of our oldest exbat hens that had been missing a little over 3 weeks, in a little cloud behind her were 10 chicks !!!!!!!
If any one tells you hybrids dont go broody dont believe them !!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

wohic said:


> A nice chicken based story
> Mum was in the walled garden a couple of days ago and heard cheeping, thinking a young turkey poult had got in to the drive she went to investigate, when she walked though the gate coming down the barn steps (to the grain store so external steps) was one of our oldest exbat hens that had been missing a little over 3 weeks, in a little cloud behind her were 10 chicks !!!!!!!
> If any one tells you hybrids dont go broody dont believe them !!


How sweet, I bet it was one of those moments where you wish your eyes could take pictures!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

wohic said:


> A nice chicken based story
> Mum was in the walled garden a couple of days ago and heard cheeping, thinking a young turkey poult had got in to the drive she went to investigate, when she walked though the gate coming down the barn steps (to the grain store so external steps) was one of our oldest exbat hens that had been missing a little over 3 weeks, in a little cloud behind her were 10 chicks !!!!!!!
> If any one tells you hybrids dont go broody dont believe them !!


lol That's amazing. One of mine went broody for a couple of days. Bless, is she a good mother?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My three girls that i am def keeping they are nearly 8 weeks old now - 

Naih (pronounced nay arr)
Nana and Buffy.

Buffy is another funny footed chicken as you can see in the pic she also has fluffy cheeks which is quite endearing.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Aww they look really sweet, does the gammy footed one get about alright? Looks like she does. I love them at this stage, they grow so quick.. The chicks they had at my work are now pretty big and the cockerel has realised he can crow and does it all day, the first time he scared himself and ran away when he did it lol


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

She does actually get around superbly my only concern with her not using her foot correctly is sores and callouses (sp) which is why they have more than average straw. I will keep the substrate soft when they end up in the avairy.

I can't believe how fast they have shot up it totally goes unnoticed when you see them all day every day. I mean 8 weeks jeez!!!

Buffy is actually a big fan of my daughter and runs over to her wheneve3r she is near, they don't bother with me. I could sit next to them feed them all the waxies they want and they don't bother. She's learnt how to pick up buffy with two hands and hold her safely.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> lol That's amazing. One of mine went broody for a couple of days. Bless, is she a good mother?


she is a wonderful mother, chats away to them, fluffs up and sees off the other hens and is an all round great mother


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

wohic said:


> she is a wonderful mother, chats away to them, fluffs up and sees off the other hens and is an all round great mother


That makes me very happy. Bless her. I need a broody hen or two. Hmm... Pay day in a 3 weeks. Got to sort out the Legbars and the ducks first. Maybe some Marans too. Hmmm..


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have some totally amazing news!!!!!

My chicken with the dodgy foot is completely healed?? I've done nothing to it shes not had surgery and yet on her wander around the garden yesterday it became apparent that she wasn't knuckling over anymore or having any trouble with it!!

Good job i didnt take her to the vets after all bless her.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Good news Marina.. The chicken at my work that has been off her legs completely for 3 weeks is also getting better and can now stand - Miracle!

Had a text off another of my bosses this morning to see if my pekin was still broody as she's had all of her chickens killed this morning by some dogs!! God knows where they came from as she lives pretty remote up a very long drive. She has eggs to hatch but my hen is no longer broody. I'd be gutted, 2 of her chooks she raised from chicks not long ago.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Is this broody behaviour noticable then, surely introducing any eggs and leaving them alone would encourage a chook to sit on them??

Sorry about her chickens i'd be gutted too.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Is this broody behaviour noticable then, surely introducing any eggs and leaving them alone would encourage a chook to sit on them??
> 
> Sorry about her chickens i'd be gutted too.


You normally wait till the hen goes broody before placing the eggs. Most use pot eggs to get them going then replace them with real eggs when they're sat firm.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Is this broody behaviour noticable then, surely introducing any eggs and leaving them alone would encourage a chook to sit on them??
> 
> Sorry about her chickens i'd be gutted too.


When Matilda went broody she would sit on her egg that she laid that day pretty much all day. She came out first thing for food and water and again late afternoon, but other than that, she sat on her egg or in an empty nest box. Getting the egg off her was fun, she was so loud and pecked like mad. If they were fertile eggs, I'd have let her hatch them, she was obviously desperate to lol. 

I popped over to work tonight, there are feathers everywhere  The children were quite upset, especially Fred as the 'chicks' (They were pretty big now they'd grown up!) were his  
If my boss hasn't sorted anything by tomorrow morn for the eggs, I've offered to try with Matilda, I'll pop her in the hutch and run with the eggs on the nest and see if it kick starts her broodyness again.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve done that before, popped the hen in a small dark place with some infertiles or supermarket eggs and she`s gone broody within a week,
then i`ve had to swop the eggs for real ones without getting my eyes ripped out!


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys, had a strange surprise today when I found an extra chicken pecking around the garden xD Not sure on breed but the little thing is in a right state, lost alot of feathers on its back and got a few cuts on its face/back and very few tail feathers.
Its only a small chicken, but not sure what to do with it as our chickens are fully grown and when they see each other the poor little thing gets chased everywhere

Any advice on how to integrate them properly would be much appreciated


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ha ha its usually me that get stuff `donated` over the fence!

could you not pop it in a rabbit hutch and run or broody ark for a few weeks till its feathers have grown back and the big birds are used to seeing it around?


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

We have an old small chicken run that we've put her in for now, not sure where she can sleep though? will a cat carrier be alright?

Still not sure where this chicken has come from! we are the only people in this area that keep chickens (that we know of), shes really tame though and has already taken to handling (and sitting on my head.....)

Will keep you guys updated though and will see about getting some pics of her up


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Funny that I found this thread.....

Yesterday my daughter was given a fertile egg from a hen house.

Samantha is 14 and has been fawning over this egg non stop.

She has it all set up in a makeshift incubator, stole one of my reptile lights and set the egg in an empty viv with the light basking the egg.

Good thing we live on a big old (no longer in use as) farm.

Going to build a coop for her, and since I don't get along with my neighbours, so I'll put the coop close to their sun porch.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Infernalis said:


> Funny that I found this thread.....
> 
> Yesterday my daughter was given a fertile egg from a hen house.
> 
> ...


You'll need to find some chicks at the time of this one hatching, as a lone chick will not fare well.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Infernalis said:


> She has it all set up in a makeshift incubator, stole one of my reptile lights and set the egg in an empty viv with the light basking the egg.


I would say i was a fairly qualified egg incubator and i tred this method earlier this year. It doesnt work in any sense, the temps don't remain stable enough and vivariums don't hold humidty at all.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Guess she better get another egg.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I would personally freeze this egg and wait till I can get a decent incubator and a whole clutch of eggs.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I would personally freeze this egg and wait till I can get a decent incubator and a whole clutch of eggs.


 Called the farmer, he's dropping off 3 more eggs and letting us borrow his incubator.

What am I getting into... at least chicken scratch is cheap.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i hatched my first eggs like this i used a normal60w lightbulb on a matstat, and lined a ply box with offcuts of polystyrene.

as long as you measure the temperature on the top of the egg and turn it enough ( i`m lazy and do 2x a day ) and put a dish of water in it works great.

i hatched chooks, ducks, quail, silver& gold pheasants in it.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Infernalis said:


> Called the farmer, he's dropping off 3 more eggs and letting us borrow his incubator.
> 
> What am I getting into... at least chicken scratch is cheap.


That's good. Yeah, chickens are cheap (lol get it, cheep) to feed. My 9 cost less than £2 a week to feed. The only other costs include ivermectin (£10 worth lasts me a few months), redmite powders and sprays, bedding (£5 bale lasts me a good few weeks and does the rabbits too) and I like to give them poultry tonic, makes them perkier.
Only other thing I can recommend is to make sure the farmer will let you take the cockerels back to him, unless of course you want them.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

We discussed this last night, and these lucky birds will even spend this winter in a nice warm heated pen.

It's just going to seem odd having "pet" chickens when our favourite food is chicken.

The incubator is all set up in my reptile room.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

We just bought one of these, plus HUGE run for the chooks... We've reserved our ex-batts and are just waiting for a date! 

Oaklands Poultry Houses | UK | Poultry Houses


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Em_J said:


> We just bought one of these, plus HUGE run for the chooks... We've reserved our ex-batts and are just waiting for a date!
> 
> Oaklands Poultry Houses | UK | Poultry Houses


It's a nice coop. Not big enough for 9 hens though. Good luck with em.


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> It's a nice coop. Not big enough for 9 hens though. Good luck with em.


We're only having the 3, at least to start off...


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Em_J said:


> We're only having the 3, at least to start off...


Aye chickens are pretty addictive. You'll soon have lots lol


----------



## thePuppetMaster (Feb 13, 2010)

I am wanting to get a few Pheonixes. Magnificent birds they are.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

£209!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm getting a 8x4ft avairy with built in coup and solid roof for way less than that. thats a shed load of money!!!!



As for money is £12.95 for a 20kg sack of pellets a good price or a ReaLLy good price and well worth travelling 20 miles for??


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

omg are they gold plated pellets? 

i`m paying less than seven squids for a 25kilo sack. downside is a have to wait for someone stong to get them out the car.:blush:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> As for money is £12.95 for a 20kg sack of pellets a good price or a ReaLLy good price and well worth travelling 20 miles for??


I get 20kg of layers pellets for about £7-8 and I only have to travel 5 miles which I'd have to travel whichever town I wanted to go to as I live in a tiny village. £12.95 sounds expensive, what brand is it?
I use the Smallholders Range but have bought organic in the past and that's only been a couple of pounds more.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> omg are they gold plated pellets?
> 
> i`m paying less than seven squids for a 25kilo sack. downside is a have to wait for someone stong to get them out the car.:blush:


Oooh cheaper than mine, I should shop around lol. I know what you mean about the strong part, I really struggle with the 20kg sacks lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lol. i can get cheeper but the cluckers dont like them. am on winstay layers and the chocks and quails love them.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Its dodson and horrel are they an expensive brand. I keep looking for cheapies but i don't seem to have had any suscess.

Even their mixed corn is £3.50 a 1kg.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW turns out its just the shop that has hoiked up their prices. Same brand, same quantity different shop only £9.49.

This is annoying.


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Kinda cool that folks keep Chickens for pets.

Don't feel so alone anymore.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

have you tried horse supplies or farming/agricultural supply places instead rather than shops?

they are far cheeper, usually becasue they buy big quantities and get big discounts.

whole wheat is cheeper than mixed corn, might be a better option? tis 5 or 6 quid a sack


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes i am currently trying to find price lists for my local places.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I pay £6 for pellets and £6 for a mixed corn, cheaper for a straight wheat. Wood shavings are £5 for 20-odd kilos and Straw is £3 a bale. Chickens can be a nice cheap hobby if you buy sensibly.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

and i was gutted at paying 2-40 for bales of barley straw, its gone up a lot recently.

you have to watch the bag sizes too, some are 25kg, some 20kg and some 15kg, and its easy to get caught out by that one.


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi chicken friends. I hope no-one minds me butting in:lol2: I need some advice regarding hens/bantams for my back garden. I have built a coop that measures 4ft x 4ft with a run of 4ft x 10ft and am looking for recomendations on breeds and numbers of hens/bantams to put in there. This will be their secure unsupervised area and will be allowed to free range when supervision is available, of course. Which breeds can anyone recomend that are hardy, friendly and good egg layers please.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Pekins are always cute.

I think we are going to go shopping for some after the ones we saw at the weekend.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

pekins are the bestest, but i am biased!

mine are moultin at the mo, so no eggs for a few weeks :-( 

small, friendly, lay well, get very tame, what more could you want?


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, I was leaning towards pekins myself, beautiful looking birds and don't seem to go broody as quickly as silkies. How many would you say I could comfortably fit in my setup? I don't want to overfill and have unhappy hens. Also what are they like for laying e.g. daily or alternate days etc. The grandchildren will have to work out a collection rota :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine seem to go in cycles, lay for 3 or 4 days and have a couple of days off. 
they are the best eggs, normal sized yolk in a little egg with less white, very creamy, yum.

but i have 10 girlies so i `m not usually short of eggs :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

We saw a whole assortment of colored pekins they were stunning lavendar whites black yes i am def tempted.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d love some lavenders, maybe when i can find someone to tidy the top ofthe garden..............

i have millefleurs and silver partridge :flrt:


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

Marinam2 said:


> £209!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm getting a 8x4ft avairy with built in coup and solid roof for way less than that. thats a shed load of money!!!!
> ...


Second hand! with 18 foot run for less than half the price! : victory:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Update on chickens.

Nankins are now 13 weeks and the Anconas are now 5 weeks. Growing nicely and little monkeys keep getting out of the run and troting around my garden. I dont mind they are quite safe but they bug me when they eat my new jasmin baby.


----------



## cornflakes (Apr 7, 2009)

we got four light sussex from a friend of ours but when we went to pick them up they had no feathers on their necks and they still dont, they look manky but obviously we couldn't not buy them because we were buying from a friend. they told us it was because thay had been housed with 100 other chickens and had been pecked. will the feathers grow back?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes the feathers will grow back during another moult. I'd be weary though because feather loss is not always the result of pecking. I'd be sure to look at their entire body condition to check for other complications of over crowding such as external parasite mites and ticks scaly leg etc etc


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

P.S

Brat.........................with my birthday money i am purchasing a hen house from the same place you did. Should be here at the end of the month.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Some lovely chickens people.

I agree, pekins are amazing little birds! We have loads of colours: blue, black, red, gold partridge, mottled, splash, millifleur, white, lemon cuckoo. So quite a few.

Tom


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

oooh can you post pictures of your millefleurs?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> P.S
> 
> Brat.........................with my birthday money i am purchasing a hen house from the same place you did. Should be here at the end of the month.


oo00000 have cancelled this order..............have found a cheaper dude and putting in an order today.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

OOOHHHHHHHH i'm so excited i have just spent the last two hours putting together my new chicken house. Its amazing and i love it. Will they though we shall see. photos will follow.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooh how much cheaper? Pics?!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

So what housing does everyone have? I'm in a bit of a quandry about what to do with mine. The old house is in need of some tlc, but that is more than a days' work so I'm going to have to replace it, then once I've spruced it up I'll be able to split the flock into two.

(I'll also probably have space for a few more but sssssssssshhhhhhhh, don't tell the OH :lol2

Thing is, this one cost quite a bit, and it was well made, but I'm not convinced that it's lasted long enough against the elements to make it worth paying the extra again.

So even though it pains me to do it, because I'd rather support small businesses here, I'm looking at these cheap Chinese houses on ebay and honestly, I'm tempted to give one a go, even if it only lasts two or three years for that price.

So poultry palace and chicken castle pics please :2thumb:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Only about £15 or so quid cheaper but his feedback is 100% and mine was ordered on monday sent monday to arrive tuesday morning!!










This is his small version of cocoon 600 suitable really only for two large chickens or three bantams. He does bigger ones. Oh and my one and only bug bear with it their door at the front is slidey and not lockable so if i did ever have a fox in my garden he'd be in there!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

can you not put a small hasp and staple on there so you can put a padlock on?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes i could, but i dont think i need too, it was just incase anyone else decided to buy one.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Hehehehe, I wasn't aware I was the new anything! lol
After all I am me, and I am far nastier at times than Fen could ever be towards people :whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

vonnie said:


> So what housing does everyone have? I'm in a bit of a quandry about what to do with mine. The old house is in need of some tlc, but that is more than a days' work so I'm going to have to replace it, then once I've spruced it up I'll be able to split the flock into two.
> 
> (I'll also probably have space for a few more but sssssssssshhhhhhhh, don't tell the OH :lol2
> 
> ...


 
We either make our own for our breeding pens, or we have Sheds. We ahve various sized sheds from Playhouses to huge Farm style Poultry Shed.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey everyone! 
Been awhile since i was last on here :lol2:
So thought I would pop in to say hello, find out how everyone is, and share some piccys of my new chooks!! :flrt:We picked them up yesterday... We have 1 Buff Orpington 15weeks old... 1 dark Brahma, 1 Columbian Brahma and a dark gold Brahama... we have a bluebell on order too which should be with us wednesday evening! :flrt:....pics to follow as my phone is being tempramental and wont let me load!


----------



## PogonaVitticeps (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi 

My ads friend gave me 2 chicken eggs and only one hatched 
Then about 3 weeks ago one of my dads other friends gave me another two eggs so they could keep the other one company and 1 of them hatched 2 nights ago

they are 2 different types of chickens and i was wondering if anyone could tell me what type they are?

Look in my album for Happy feet if you can because the pics are not working

I dont have a picture of the other one (Called Hot Wings )

Thanks


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

FoxyMumma said:


> Hey everyone!
> Been awhile since i was last on here :lol2:
> So thought I would pop in to say hello, find out how everyone is, and share some piccys of my new chooks!! :flrt:We picked them up yesterday... We have 1 Buff Orpington 15weeks old... 1 dark Brahma, 1 Columbian Brahma and a dark gold Brahama... we have a bluebell on order too which should be with us wednesday evening! :flrt:....pics to follow as my phone is being tempramental and wont let me load!


 

Orpingtons and Brahma's are super squishy! 
We have 3 buff orp cocks, 6 Buff Orp Hens, 2 Jubilee Orp hens, 1 Lavender Orp hen and 1 Goldlaced/Buff Orp hen. 
2 Dark Bramha Cocks, 2 Dark amd 2 Gold Bramha hens, and some growers we hatched under a Buff Orp Broody. And we also have a Bluebell amoungst our laying Flock.

I am having a cut down on some breeding birds at the moment. Need another Horse and hubby said I have to cut down on some breeding pens lol But I do have rather a lot of birds.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

New chicken person here lol We currently have 3 chooks - anyone care to tell me what type they are please.....










They are in a decent sized coop with a run attached although they get to free range the garden all day ( while I am home anyways - just in case anything happens while am out! )

What sort of chooks could I put in with them - would a bantam or 2 be okay in with full sized birds?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

could your chick be a welsummer?


----------



## Infernalis (Jul 14, 2010)

Just curious folks.. I see a few with pet chickens, we are going to be hatching a few soon ourselves.

question is, do you eat chicken? 

Does anyone feel strange eating a chicken sandwich then going out and caring for your pets?

I live in farming country, so we are all very used to raising animals and then eating them, but what about other people?

BTW - the eggs in the incubator are going to be my first ever full on pet chickens, they will be allowed to live full lives and free roam with supervision, delux housing, the works. (we have a bit of acreage so they can be spoiled)


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Not sure hun - she doesn't have any red to her comb and instead of the orangey eye colour, she has a deep chestnut brown eye colour? Also, she has blue ears and a bluey/grey legs and feet


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

brittone05 said:


> Not sure hun - she doesn't have any red to her comb and instead of the orangey eye colour, she has a deep chestnut brown eye colour? Also, she has blue ears and a bluey/grey legs and feet


she looks like a silkie hybrid, dont suppose she has any extra toes ?


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Errr just been out and counted and she has got..... 3 toes and the little spur thing at the back same as the other girls???


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Infernalis said:


> Just curious folks.. I see a few with pet chickens, we are going to be hatching a few soon ourselves.
> 
> question is, do you eat chicken?
> 
> ...


I eat chicken yes, I eat eggs also and use a LOt of eggs in my cooking. One day in the future ( when my kids are a touch older to understand more about from egg to pot and stuff, I will also raise my own meat hopefully )

After getting the chooks though, my hubby will no longer eat eggs??? He is mortified that chickens eat bugs and slugs and worms and then we eat their eggs hahah Not bad for an ex master-butcher hey


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Not sure hun - she doesn't have any red to her comb and instead of the orangey eye colour, she has a deep chestnut brown eye colour? Also, she has blue ears and a bluey/grey legs and feet


 
sorry i meant pogonas chick, your look like ginger hybrid layers, and your one with hte blue legs is definatly a silkie cross, she has the blue skin and the top hat. very distinctive, watch out for her going broody!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun  She is certainly a character ( and my favourite  ) At the mo, she is sunbathing and giving herself a dust bath in the garden - good job I not planted any flowers out there yet haha


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm a bit upset today! Yesterday I checked on my new chooks and one looked very poorly!  Shes the youngest at around 12-14weeks old little buff orpington bantam, shes got a runny nose, a closed eye a gunky/scabby ear and shes sleeping alot, but still gets up to drink and eat. Ive taken her away from the flock, incase its contagious, and put her in a large cat carrier with bedding, food and water and some mash and im keeping her warm, I couldnt get hold of any vets yesterday being a bank hol, and today they cant fit us in till 5pm! 
what could this be?! Ive spoken to the breeder and shes said that its most likely a cold and that Im right to have seperated her away from the rest of the flock as they could catch it...she said she will either take the bird back for a refund, or I can treat her at home but i have to act fast as she will just go downhill fast, shes said to go to the vets and ask for an antibiotic called coxoid... is this something I can go out and buy myself rather than paying for a prescription? I would rather nurse her myself because I think travelling her for an hours journey back to the breeder could stress her beyond the brink!
any recommendations welcomed, im pulling my hair out here! :bash:


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your chook hope she's going to be ok. Brittone05 could yours be a gold top?Goldtop Bantam | Moorlands Poultry Mine has blue/grey legs, blue ears and more of a bald rough patch than a comb. The alco have slight feathering to the legs (from the silkie) but mine have three toes and TWO spur things. Hope I've not been sold cocks :blush: not crowing yet though.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

gold top is just a name for a silkie x, they are bred for using as broody hens and are very friendly.
i had some, mine were from crossing a light sussex hen to a gold silkie cockeral.
they are great ones to hatch, because all the cream/gold chicks are girls and grow into the prettiest gold tops.
and the white chicks are boys.

coxiod - isnt that the blue liquid you get from the petshop for coccidiosis in pidgeons? not prescription stuff as far as i know.

i do hope you havnt caught mycoplasma, why not pm pimperella, she`d be more clued up about chook illnesses.


----------



## saulek9 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi guys just found this thread, 9 weeks ago I hatched my own little light sussex chicks and was very pleased with 4 out of 6  

Now that they are getting older I think im certain one is a cockerel and the others hens because he's the only one to have a noticable crown at the minute, what do you guys think? or rather confirm with me? If so anybody want a cockerel?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats a def cock bird......

Will he be table or sold???

I've got three cock birds that i am trying to get rid off although they are so adorable they won't be very welcome in a few weeks when they start crowing!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

definatly looks like a boy, not bad odds getting one boy and three girls :2thumb:

i have a millefleur pekin baby boy i need to go too,
think mine will end up in a very small pie


----------



## saulek9 (Nov 6, 2009)

To be fair I wouldnt mind making a meal out of him but i've never killed a bird for eating so not sure how to go about it? I would like to experience it so open to pointers/tips? looking at youtube videos alot of people hang them upside down and slit the throat..........peoples thoughts/views?


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

llamedos said:


> Sorry to hear about your chook hope she's going to be ok. Brittone05 could yours be a gold top?Goldtop Bantam | Moorlands Poultry Mine has blue/grey legs, blue ears and more of a bald rough patch than a comb. The also have slight feathering to the legs (from the silkie) but mine have three toes and TWO spur things. Hope I've not been sold cocks :blush: not crowing yet though.


 Well the update on my chickens is that after moulting one has definately started crowing :gasp: Anyone in the North west interested in a pair of gold tops before my neighbours start complaining :whistling2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

saulek9 said:


> To be fair I wouldnt mind making a meal out of him but i've never killed a bird for eating so not sure how to go about it? I would like to experience it so open to pointers/tips? looking at youtube videos alot of people hang them upside down and slit the throat..........peoples thoughts/views?



Yes slitting the throat without stunning first would cause a great deal of distress in the bird and change the consistency of the meat. Find a small holding they generally have apparatus for humane slaughter.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

saulek9 said:


> To be fair I wouldnt mind making a meal out of him but i've never killed a bird for eating so not sure how to go about it? I would like to experience it so open to pointers/tips? looking at youtube videos alot of people hang them upside down and slit the throat..........peoples thoughts/views?


Remove the head or dislocate the neck - followed by thorough bleeding. I don't agree with using stunning methods on a lone cock bird. The travel and being stunned in a strange place by a strange person is not something I agree with. A chicken will die a lot more peacefully if killed by someone the bird knows and is calm with. Not to mention the economical implications of using someone else's equipment for one bird.
Never do it in front of the other hens - infact I'm pretty sure it's illegal. Look into the 'broomstick method' if you don't feel confident using your hands.
A killing cone is another easy option.


----------



## tigger.1 (May 15, 2010)

Poultry keeping is supposed to be the fastest growing hobby for the last two years ever since Hugh fernly whatever his name is done the programs about where your eggs/chicken comes from everyone is on a mission to have a couple of hens in there garden im not complaining as i cant hatch them fast enough got two incubators on the go all the time a point of lay hen (laying breed not fancy breed) can lay 320 + eggs a year yes 320 two of them in your garden and you will be taking eggs to work to sell !!!!:gasp:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

tigger.1 said:


> Poultry keeping is supposed to be the fastest growing hobby for the last two years ever since Hugh fernly whatever his name is done the programs about where your eggs/chicken comes from everyone is on a mission to have a couple of hens in there garden im not complaining as i cant hatch them fast enough got two incubators on the go all the time a point of lay hen (laying breed not fancy breed) can lay 320 + eggs a year yes 320 two of them in your garden and you will be taking eggs to work to sell !!!!:gasp:


Definitely. I was talking to a local poultry supplier who was telling me he's gone from a hundred or so POL hens a month to a couple of thousand a month this summer. It's a brilliant hobby, I think chickens attract a lot of reptile keepers as they're quite reptilian themselves.


----------



## llamedos (Apr 3, 2010)

yeah aren't they the closest living relative of the t-rex? :gasp:


----------



## tigger.1 (May 15, 2010)

Thats why one of our cockeralls goes for me every time i feed it the bloody thing is trying to eat me of to the great jurasic park in the sky he goes :whip:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

llamedos said:


> yeah aren't they the closest living relative of the t-rex? :gasp:


I've heard that - not sure if it's true but I can see why people would say that.
When you keep reps you can see the similarities, eg the way they stalk insects reminds me of the way lizards do.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hiya guys, just found this thread. Next year (i mean a LONG way into the future..) we should be moving somewhere with a decent garden and we were hoping to keep chickens and i would like some advice from you lovely experienced guys :2thumb:

We were looking into buying/building something like this:

LARGE Poultry Chicken House Coop Rabbit Hutch 111 on eBay (end time 18-Oct-10 19:30:13 BST)

And would like to keep around 3 hens if that would be possible. 

We love the look of some of the rare breed birds, could someone please recommend some breeds that are relatively large and have nice big tasty eggs? 

Are there any places/breeders with a good reputation in the north west? 

Now this may sound REALLY blonde but please bear with me im new to this - and cant find the info online... :blush:

If we had a coop 'shed run' such as in the link above, would they be OK in that 24/7 or would they need letting out of the run for even more space? Or will they just bugger off if we do? lol! Should we lock them in the 'shed' part overnight or will they go in it automatically and be OK with the little hatch door open? Is straw ok to put in the nest boxes? Should the food/water be left in the run or should it be put in the 'shed' area? 

Should we provide grit in a separate bowl or should it be mixed with the food or can you get it included in food? Is there a recommended organic brand of feed? Should a 'dust bath' be provided or will they make their own if they want it? 


Sorry for the MASS of questions, were totally new to this idea and have a lot of time to think it over : victory:


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

chondro13 said:


> Hiya guys, just found this thread. Next year (i mean a LONG way into the future..) we should be moving somewhere with a decent garden and we were hoping to keep chickens and i would like some advice from you lovely experienced guys :2thumb:
> 
> We were looking into buying/building something like this:
> 
> ...



Hiya, 
Have a look on this site, 

Chickens | Breed Information | Omlet UK 

I have linked it to the breeds page so you can have a nosey and take your pick. 
I keep a few pure breed banties, and a few hybrids for big eggs, and they free range in my back garden, with a 6ft fence all around them. The eggs will taste great no matter what because they are looked after 100 times better, I know mine do 

This is an album of mine hope the link works.......
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=688763271#!/album.php?aid=227207&id=688763271

If you are only going to have a few you will only need a small coop as they snuggle at night to keep warm, also this hobby is addictive! I only had 2 last year :whistling2: But they are so loving and friendly...... even had mine on the BBC Radio 

Cheers, 
Laura.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Lozza.Bella said:


> Hiya,
> Have a look on this site,
> 
> Chickens | Breed Information | Omlet UK
> ...



Thanks very much for that Laura! You have loads, they look very healthy indeed! By that rational i would assume 3 birds would be alright in a shed/run all the time :2thumb: Do you put yours 'in' at night or are they happy out all night? 

Can you or some other lovely keeper give me a hand with the more specific questions? I know some of them seem daft - like where to position the feeder/drinker :lol2: its just simple things i wonder that dont really get answered elsewhere!


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Hiya guys, just found this thread. Next year (i mean a LONG way into the future..) we should be moving somewhere with a decent garden and we were hoping to keep chickens and i would like some advice from you lovely experienced guys :2thumb:
> 
> We were looking into buying/building something like this:
> 
> ...


I've been looking at similar coops on ebay so that I can separate my smaller birds into a run (a disappearing hen and an over interested local cat!). 

Basically never believe the maximum number of birds that these coops state. Although that does look fine for the number you're thinking about. The one thing that would put me off that one is the roof. It looks to be felt and if it is you're more likely to have problems with red mites. I'd go for one with a wooden or onduline roof as they're easier to treat.

As for letting them out - if you're not sure about it the best time is an hour or so before dusk. That way they'll put themselves to bed on their own rather than you having to chase them around the garden! I've always found mine can be bribed back into a coop or run with treats though tbh. They're greedy buggers :lol2:

A lot of your questions are a matter of personal choice really, but I use sawdust in the coop and straw in the nestbox (never hay which isn't good for them). I'd leave food and water in the run. And I would shut them in at night. 

If they free range at all they pretty much find their own grit. If they're in a run permanently you'll need to proved it, best separately or they'll just throw it everywhere rooting around for the food you've mixed it with!

For feed there are a few brands, including organic and natural feeds. Find a local farm store and see what they have when the time comes. Mine don't always have organic in stock, but order it in for me.

If you want large hens have a look at orpingtons. The most docile of the breeds I've had. If you want fancy eggs you could go for legbars which lay blue eggs. Tastewise I always find the quality of the eggs is down to their feed rather than their breed.

I'd recommend joining poultry forums esp Practical Poultry and buying from a small hobby breeder. Don't go to auctions unless you're confident you know what to look for.

Hope that helps


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

vonnie said:


> I've been looking at similar coops on ebay so that I can separate my smaller birds into a run (a disappearing hen and an over interested local cat!).
> 
> Basically never believe the maximum number of birds that these coops state. Although that does look fine for the number you're thinking about. The one thing that would put me off that one is the roof. It looks to be felt and if it is you're more likely to have problems with red mites. I'd go for one with a wooden or onduline roof as they're easier to treat.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you guys so much this is exactly what i was looking for  and thank you for the tip about the roof! 

Awww ive got like a year to wait now  im DESPERATE for a garden. Will be nice having some chooks 

Thanks again :notworthy:


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to wake this thread up...my ladies are laying again....YAY 5 eggs today.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

madelene said:


> Time to wake this thread up...my ladies are laying again....YAY 5 eggs today.


I'm doing well for eggs. Some of the 9 ISAs have come back into lay, 6 or 7 off them a day, the Blackrock has started squatting and I'm pretty sure she will start in the next couple of weeks. One of the 3 POL orps has started and one of the silkies has started. Just waiting on the Pekins and the others now. Come spring I will have plenty of surplus again which keeps the family happy, plus the silkies, pekins and orpingtons are likely to go broody which means I can get some eggs under them, rather than buying POL which is pretty expensive.
It's all go now, I will be adding to my bantam/silkie flock over the coming weeks/months with more pekins and silkies, aswell as some gorgeous Silver Speckled Hamburghs, some miniature Silver Laced Wyandottes, some bantam Faverolles and some miniature Transylvanian Naked Necks.
To the large fowl flock some Dark Indian Game, LF Salmon Faverolles, Araucanas and some Buff Orpingtons.
Plans for Spring hatching include Cream Legbars and Wybars - autosexing so I can cull chicks rather than adults, keeps cost of feed down, not having to grow them on, they will go into the snakes too and maybe some hybrid Ross/Cobb types if I can get the shed converted in time, although I'll be looking out for La Bresse, which will be very tricky to find and Ixworth too.
If all goes well and I can get the land at the back of our house sorted out I'll be getting ducks in there. Campbells for eggs and maybe Cherry Valley type hybrids for eating.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm doing well for eggs. Some of the 9 ISAs have come back into lay, 6 or 7 off them a day, the Blackrock has started squatting and I'm pretty sure she will start in the next couple of weeks. One of the 3 POL orps has started and one of the silkies has started. Just waiting on the Pekins and the others now. Come spring I will have plenty of surplus again which keeps the family happy, plus the silkies, pekins and orpingtons are likely to go broody which means I can get some eggs under them, rather than buying POL which is pretty expensive.
> It's all go now, I will be adding to my bantam/silkie flock over the coming weeks/months with more pekins and silkies, aswell as some gorgeous Silver Speckled Hamburghs, some miniature Silver Laced Wyandottes, some bantam Faverolles and some miniature Transylvanian Naked Necks.
> To the large fowl flock some Dark Indian Game, LF Salmon Faverolles, Araucanas and some Buff Orpingtons.
> Plans for Spring hatching include Cream Legbars and Wybars - autosexing so I can cull chicks rather than adults, keeps cost of feed down, not having to grow them on, they will go into the snakes too and maybe some hybrid Ross/Cobb types if I can get the shed converted in time, although I'll be looking out for La Bresse, which will be very tricky to find and Ixworth too.
> If all goes well and I can get the land at the back of our house sorted out I'll be getting ducks in there. Campbells for eggs and maybe Cherry Valley type hybrids for eating.


 
I have a mixed bunch of POL.... 3 Bluebells, 1 coucou maran, 1 silver link and 1 Rhode Rock.
I have always had either ducks or geese before. I miss my indian runners...but not the mess and now with 1/2 of the garden given over to greenhouses chickens seemed to be the best option and I am so glad I did. Never realised before what wonderful little personalities they are.


----------

